# Animal pak help!



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey guys I'm 21, keep thinking I'm ready to try some oral anabolic supplements, but I keep getting negative feed back because of my age. I'm 5'8, 145 pounds, bf% I'd say 10% or less(will post pic) I've worked my ass off to get this far in the last 2 years, and was going to order my first cycle(m-sten rx) this month, but was told to wait a couple more years. That being said what does everyone think of animal pak? Out of pump, m-stak, and test, which 1 would b the best for me? Also this doesn't mess with natural test production to my knowledge, more of a multi vitamin than anything. Let me know ur option wanting to order ASAP!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Warriorblaze (Nov 23, 2013)

Save your money and use it on food. If you want a multivitamin I suggest orange triad. 


Warrior


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

Y do u say that tho? And as far as money if an get them for only 35$


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Warriorblaze (Nov 23, 2013)

They're a waste of money IMO. If you want to bulk you've got to eat a surplus of calories. There's no way around it. No magic pill or needle will make you bigger without the food to back it up. 


Warrior


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well lately I've been getting 3500-4500 cal. A day, figured a little extra help couldn't hurt, creatine and multis


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't be a pussy and do an oral only cycle, that's not very smart.  The first pin might be scary but after that it's nothing.  Look into this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


Side Note:  I did my first cycle at 21 while in uni and the only side effects were I almost got to much poon to handle..


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha the side note kinda made my day, but y is it not ok to START with orals only? All I'm afraid of is shutting down natural test productions. That's it. Who cares if ur 15 as long as u do the pct and every thing along the way correctly am I right? I mean these guys on here that r way past 1 oral cycle, how do they get back to normal? What do u have to do? 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 23, 2013)

run prime at 9 caps a day
or get lecheek nutrition hgh mass.
or run a mild PH, non aromatized
ph's are a pain in the ass just so you know. when your doing them correctly and safley your spending a ton of money and taking a ton of pills bassically all day every day for 8-16 weeks. that being said there are some great ones out there
animal pack is over rated. waist. go with a good multi( orange triad, Opti-men ect) then a fish oil as well, i prefer krill oil as it cuts down the amount of pills needed.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

What is prime? Is it a ph? And what about m- sten rx? That's what I know the most about, u take that along side others for 4 weeks, then pct for 4 weeks. I've read great reviews on it, about the time I get ready to do it someone tells me I'm to young and don't wanna ruin my test production


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

U guys need to check out the last few posts in my thread trying to bulk up, check out what ppl t saying about ph's


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 23, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Haha the side note kinda made my day, but y is it not ok to START with orals only? All I'm afraid of is shutting down natural test productions. That's it. Who cares if ur 15 as long as u do the pct and every thing along the way correctly am I right? I mean these guys on here that r way past 1 oral cycle, how do they get back to normal? What do u have to do?
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best




Any AAS is going to shut you down, oral or injectable.  Testosterone is the base of everything.  Learn how you respond to that and then you can start trying out other things.  Ignore tl0311.  PH's are AAS, but a lot are shittier or have worse side effects than your regular AAS.   Follow that link I gave you and you'll do great.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

Farva does that go along with orals tho ? Or is about injectables only?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 23, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Farva does that go along with orals tho ? Or is about injectables only?
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best





What do you mean, getting shutdown?  Of course orals will shut you down, some of them will shut you down very hard like M1T or Superdrol..


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well let's put it this way, once it is"shut down" how do u guys get back to normal? U mean to tell me one cycle and ur body never produces test again? If that's the case do h have to just keep doing and doing test or u won't have any? And I kno about some of the crazy orals, but have u heard of this m-sten rx? Seems very safe and legit


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 23, 2013)

I was offering you safer otc alternatives, that will help you put on weight, without the sides.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 23, 2013)

tl0311 said:


> I was offering you safer otc alternatives, that will help you put on weight, without the sides.




M1T and Superdrol used to be OTC, they sure pack a lot of sides.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 23, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Well let's put it this way, once it is"shut down" how do u guys get back to normal? U mean to tell me one cycle and ur body never produces test again? If that's the case do h have to just keep doing and doing test or u won't have any? And I kno about some of the crazy orals, but have u heard of this m-sten rx? Seems very safe and legit
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best




Lol, you have a lot more research to do young grasshopper.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

Check out m-sten, reviews r amazing


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 23, 2013)

^^^ yea OTC was the wrong word choice. the  other stuff I mentioned you can get from any vitamin shop. thats the kind of OTC I ment.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well can't u give me the short version of an amwser so I can learn?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 24, 2013)

K, I'll try and line this out.

Pro H's are designed to convert when to their "parent chemical when they're ingested.  Some are aromatized that has its benefits but also means they're liver toxic. Meaning you need to take a quality liver support. And not drinking during cycle is that much more important. 
Also when you are taking these your body may convert the extra test into estrogen, which can cause a bunch of other problems. 
Some of the harder Ph'S out there may increase your gains but the sides will be greater as well. You need to balance  your system as best as possible with cycle assist supplements AI's ect. 
Then after your cycle you need to return your system to homeostasis.  With a proper pct.

It's always recommended to start with a mild ph, This way if you fuck up it will be much easier to fix and the fuck up won't be as bad as it could be with a harsher compound
Also you can always go to the next level compounds later on.  So why not makes decent gains off a milder compound and  then work your way up? This way you can learn how your body reacts and gain more education on the subject.
Some of my go to support for a ph run. cel cycle assist. Aegis

When we say sides or "shut down" were talking about your lipid levels getting jacked up.estrogen levels sky rocketing test production being shut down. Getting gyno, lactation balls shrinking.  Dick not working. Being overly emotional ie crying fits. Cholesterol getting jacked up. I guess if you really fucked up you could die, or at least want to.  Some of my go to supps. Cel cycle assist.  Aegis liver sheild.


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 24, 2013)

When. I was in your spot I did a ton of reaserch.  We can't sit here and tell you everything you need to know.  See what other people are doing. Google is your friend


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 24, 2013)

Couldn't agree more man, I just read and read for hours, I just put a new post in anabolic zone called my first cycle and pct, I feel it's very on point and if u wouldn't mind checking it out I would appreciate it!!


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 24, 2013)

Im not sure why you asked all this stuff when you had your mind made up already. you should be ok. get some clomid


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got a lot more info


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## rage racing (Nov 24, 2013)

Farva, This kid is never gonna listen anyway. Stop wasting your breath bro...


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 24, 2013)

I did exactly what he said, I read that entire article and more, and made a decision


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------

